# Wanting to intro. myself



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

Hi there, just wanted to introduce myself to you all. I am so incredibly happy that there is a board like this for me, makes me feel sooo good knowing there are other people out there with the SAME problems and things happening to them







I am currently 9 weeks pregnant with my 4th child and have never had such bad ibs as I am having with this one







I finally have an appt. with a gastro doc. but not until nearly Xmas time, so I am looking for any types of advice or tips to help me cope with this..btw, I have ibs-d. And no, I havent been formally diagnosed, but have done enough research to FINALLY know that this is what I have had for at least 11 years.Look forward to venting and "chatting"Karen..due 7/1/02 with #4


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Karen,Congratulations on your pregnancy. I am sorry to hear that you are having some problems with your IBS-D during this exciting time. I have never been pregnant, so I can't relate to you there, but I am sure that others on the board can assist.Welcome!JEN


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Welcome Karen! Isn't this board great? Where else can you talk about all your GI problems, in detail, and not be embarrassed? At least that's how I feel. I've never been pregnant, but want to be more than anything in the world. Some women say they get better as the pregnancy progresses. Hopefully this will be the case with you. I have had IBS G, D and P for about 18 years. Good luck with your pregnancy and I hope you feel better soon.Casey


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I'm 8 months pregnant with my first child and yeah, same here with me.It was getting better after the first trimester but starting in October, it's been unpredictable. I try to rearrange my schedule around when I eat, but it's tough.Try Immodium. My ob-gyn says it's okay to take. Use it when you start getting runny BMs. They don't like diarrhea too much, or too much pooping, because it could exacerbate hemorrhoids, which are another fun aspect of pregnancy.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Have you tried Calcium? Some D-sufferers have found that taking calcium carbonate (with no or almost no magnesium added) can help them tremendously! There is more information on it in the Over-the-Counter forum (just use the "Hop to" thing at the bottom of the page), or look for LNAPE, our resident calcium guru. Seems like upping the calcium intake wouldn't hurt at this time, and it might help the D! I hope things let up soon!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Welcome to the BB. I've never been pregnant, but I wish you all the best.


----------

